

Questions to ask before taking a job - shedd
http://shiyankoh.com/2010/07/12/5qns_before_taking_job/

======
ja27
What happened to the person that had this job before me?

It doesn't apply to all positions, but I've asked that a couple of times. When
I've asked, it usually flusters the interviewer and they can't give a good
answer. That's a bad sign. If it's a quick "his wife took a new job in <city>
and he needed to move," that's batter. Today with LinkedIn, there's a good
chance that you can find that person and ask them directly.

~~~
schwonder
When I interviewed in Microsoft I asked this question. The person who
interviewed me honestly said that he was interviewing a replacement for
himself: he was leaving because he hated it there.

So yeah, go ahead and ask! You may get surprisingly honest answer :)

------
jzycrzy
This site is blocked in China. Anyone want to help with a synopsis? Maybe just
a list of the questions.

Mine would be: 1\. Is there healthcare? Which provider? Plan? 2\. If you
wanted to change something at the company, how would you go about it? Is there
an established process? How are decisions made?

~~~
rw140
They're questions about the people you'll be working with and for - can you
learn from them, can you work with them, can you trust them, is the team
focussed on 'creating value' (instead of just marking time or playing
politics), are they going to take an interest in your growth and development?

